# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Me voy del foro: borren mis mensajes

## Pulgas

*No, yo no me voy*. Pero últimamente un par de usuarios han decidido abandonarnos y nos han solicitado que borremos todos sus mensajes.
Aclaremos un par de cosas al respecto.
*Todo usuario es libre de marcharse de MagiaPotagia cuando lo desee*. ¡Faltaría más! Pero lo de borrar sus mensajes, es otra historia.
En primer lugar, en las normas del foro se alude expresamente a que las respuestas que se publiquen pasan a formar parte de los archivos del foro y que, por consiguiente, no podrán ser borradas al arbitrio de su autor.
Esto es así porque, de lo contrario, las conversaciones carecerían de sentido para futuros lectores (sólo se podría leer una parte). Por otro lado, estaríamos defraudando la buena fe de quien ha intervenido en una conversación, intentando aportar su ayuda, sus conocimientos y su buena voluntad.
Así pues, recordamos una vez más que *no se borrarán los mensajes de quien decida abandonar el foro*, por mucho que lo solicite.
Gracias.

----------

